# Looking for support



## Sarah J (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello all,

I am recently separated and on my way to divorcing my husband who was emotionally abususive. Even though being there was hard being alone feels worse. I just want to connect with others who feel like they are alone. Let's be alone together ❤


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Don’t worry Sarah it’s only hard right now. Your going to find a little strength each day. The beginning is the hardest part.

I checked out your avitar and your not going to be lonely very long 👍. Put a smile on that face 😊


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM. Sorry for what you are going through. There are lots of folks here who can help you out -- many have been through exactly what you are going through now!


----------

